# Angebotsflyer für Apotheke



## folio (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich mache einen Din A5 Flyer mit ungefähr 3 oder vier Angeboten für eine Apotheke. Die besonderen Anforderungen: Der Flyer soll sich von Saturn und Konsorten abheben.

Habe mal was versucht - bin aber unzufrieden damit. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Consti (8. Oktober 2004)

Also ich finde, das der Flyer so schon einmal gar nicht so schlecht aussieht.
Schän Graglinig, aber meiner Meinung nach, darf es doch schon etwas legerer aussehen, d.h. ich würde in Reihe 1 das Bild rechts, in Reihe 2 das Bild Links, in Reihe 3 das Bild rechts, usw. anordnen. Wo der der Text hinkommt, ergibt sich dann ja automatisch!

Aber vllt solltest du auch ncoh etwas an den Fotos machen. Das 2. mit den Schachteln find ich ganz gut, diese Flasche ist nicht besonders schön ausgeleuchtet. Vllt kannst du da noch was in PS mit machen, ansonsten muss ein neues Foto her!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also ich würd dir raten auch bei so einem kleinen Flyer erst mal ein Gestaltungsraster zu entwerfen.
Die Bilder mit nem Schatten unterlegen wodurch sie herrvorstechen und sich vom Hintergrund lösen, nun noch Logo und Adresse von der Apotheke nicht vergessen und dann könnte es schon passen.


----------



## fluessig (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde, dass da viel zu viel rot ist, was aufgrund der MediaMarkt Kampagnen unseriös wirkt. Die Schriftart ist auf jedenfall gut. Wie schon beschrieben fehlt noch weiter Information. Vor allem aber das Apotheken "A" Symbol.

Es sieht noch etwas zu einfach aus.

Mein Vorschlag ist auf der rechten Seite, ca. 2cm vom Rand, eine Linie zu machen. Links davon ist der Flyer weiß und rechts rot (wegen der Aufmerksamkeit).

Am oberen Ende der Linie ist die Apothekenschlange über dem Becken (das typische Symbol) und am unteren Ende das A. Im weißen Bereich befinden sich Angebote und Anschrift der Apotheke.

Die Idee mit den Schatten würd ich auch noch übernehmen.


----------



## Jens B. (10. Oktober 2004)

So würd ich es machen


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. Oktober 2004)

Times New Roman? Ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ich würde kotzen. Und um die Apotheke einen grossen Bogen machen.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Oktober 2004)

Übertreibs mal nicht Silent 

Aber ich würde auch Arial oder eine ähnliche serifenlose Schrift verwenden, da diese besser lesbar sind und sehr häufig für solche Zwecke verwendet werden.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt:
Der rote Hintergrund schaut zwar gut aus und ist bestimmt auch sehr auffällig, aber wie willst du das drucken? Die komplette Seite rot ausdrucken würde sehr viel Patrone verbrauchen und direkt ein rotes Blatt Papier zu wählen wäre ebenfalls schlecht, da so die weiße Schrift nicht mehr "gedruckt" wird.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jens B. (10. Oktober 2004)

Ging mir ja auch nicvh um die Schrift, sonndern um den Aufbau


----------



## folio (15. Oktober 2004)

Der Flyer wird Offset gedruckt - weil das dank den neuen Online-Druckereien günstiger ist als die Homemade-Version mit dem laserdrucker.
Tschuldigung dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe - habe diesen Thread hier ganz vergessen.

Ich habe jetzt eine neue Version, die allerdings die Ratschläger hier noch nciht berücksichtigt


----------



## tool (15. Oktober 2004)

An sich find ich das ganz gut, mit dem Apotheken-Rot und der weißen Schrift.
Es sieht nur so nach unten "gedrückt" aus - ich meine, oben ist tierisch viel Platz und die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Produkten sind so verschieden. Insofern wäre es evt. ganz gut, die Produkte nach oben zu schieben und für gleiche Abstände zu sorgen.

Außerdem denke ich, dass die Jakobus-Apotheke etwas untergeht, wäre vielleicht besser, das etwas abzuheben. Denn schließlich soll der Kunde ja zu dieser Apotheke gehen, nicht zu einer anderen.

Ansonsten sind die Abstände zwischen Deinen Preisen, also z.B. zwischen der 7 und dem Komma immens groß, und andere wieder anders - würde ich noch etwas anhübschen.


----------



## Ellie (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Folio,

hmm, gibt es keine Umlaute mehr? Wuerde ich jetzt denken...

Die Apo selbst geht vollkommen unter, es wäre für mich nicht erkennbar, welche Apo in meiner Umgebung nun diese Angebote führt... also entweder Bauhaus-like rechts unten, oder oben drüber.

Die freigestellten Objekte haben keinerlei Halt, versuche es mit einem Schlagschatten oder einem ähnlichen Effekt.

Die Texte sind typografisch ein Greuel, sorry, Abstände und auch die Aufteilung der Angebote sind unstimmig. Es sieht sehr nach „hat mein Sohn gemacht, der kann mit Word umgehen“ aus. Wie sieht es mit der Währung aus, zahlen wir in Salmis?

So, jetzt war ich fies genug...

Tipps:

Guck dir Flyer an, sammel alles was dir in die Finger kommt und schau, wie die anderen Leute das machen. Schnapp dir ein Typo-Buch und lies ein wenig, es gibt ein paar wichtige Regeln, die einfach berücksichtigt werden müssen, willst Du ernst genommen werden. Zum Beispiel die Chose mit dem Goldenen Schnitt, vielseitig verwendbar für Gestaltung und Typo.

Gestalte den Flyer „händisch“ vorab mit Bleistift und A5-Zettel, so bekommst Du ein besseres Gefühl für die richtige Anordnung. Erst dann an den Computer setzen.

Das Ganze sollte ausgewogen ausschauen, nirgendwo darf optisch Gewicht wegfliegen oder nach unten/oben etc. ziehen.

Denk an die Überfüllungen, benötigten Anschnitt und den Tonwertzuwachs (Offsetdruck benötigt wohl Filme, oder?)

Die Produkte müssen zusammen mit den Texten klar voneinander abzugrenzen sein und für sich stehen.

Wir zahlen in Euro, schau nach, ob das Eurozeichen im Font vorhanden ist oder nur via Bildschirmansicht. Sonst einfach als Bitmap einbauen, so kann nichts schief gehen.

Auf den ersten Blick muss klar sein, welche und wo die Apo ihre Angebote bereitstellt. Und auch wie lange... sonst haben die noch ein Jahr später Kunden, die die Sonderpreise wollen. Dieser Hinweis genügt in klein an der Seite.


Das bekommst Du bestimmt gut hin,

LG,
Ellie


----------



## der_Jan (17. Oktober 2004)

Die einzelnen Artikel stehen so unabgerenzt im Raum.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2004)

Ja, die raumaufteilung ist noch nicht ganz so ideal gewählt und ich finde das die IsoNorm einwenig zu Fett ist. Eine dünnere Schrift vermittelt leichtigkeit besser und mit leichtigkeit verbinde ich ein gutes, gesundes Gefühl statdessen ist für mich ein schweres Gefühl mit Trägheit und unwohlfühlen verbunden.


----------



## X-trOn (21. Oktober 2004)

Überleg mal ob du wirklich den ganzen Hintergrund rot machen willst, ich würde eher einen Weißen hintergrund mit roten Flächen und Linien als Gestaltungselemente nehmen. 

Außerdem würd ich empfehlen, wie bereits von anderen erwähnt, die Produkte mehr voneinander abzugrenzen. Schau dir Werbungen von Supermärkten an, in den Flyern sind die Produkte meistens in einem dicken fetten Raster (z.B. Hofer) das erleichtert das zuordnen von Preisen und erleichtert so das ganze lesen.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

